
Uber continues using non-orthodox techniques: see Monster jobs - yohann305
https://www.monster.com/jobs/q-work-from-home-jobs.aspx
======
frgtpsswrdlame
It seems to me that the culture problem at Uber is probably unoslvable and
will be it's death knell. Uber got where it is by skirting the system and now
that all these other mini-crises (not that this is one) are flashing up it
seems that the company is completely permeated by people who think that if
something is "tricky" it must be good.

------
yohann305
Try looking for a work from home job on Monster.com.

All you see is Uber spam.

